# New poster, long time reader from CO!



## Kctse2 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have been on this site for a while reading the forums and checking out the classified sections. But this is my first post. Cheers!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## Steve1662 (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome from GA

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Kctse2.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Whitetailobsession21 (Nov 19, 2021)

Welcome to AT from pa


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JB426 (4 mo ago)

Welcome.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Whitetailobsession21 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Whitetailobsession21 (Nov 19, 2021)

@buttercup which Penn State


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Whitetailobsession21 said:


> @buttercup which Penn State


The Nittany lions university park


----------



## Rodge3210 (Oct 19, 2021)

Kctse2 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been on this site for a while reading the forums and checking out the classified sections. But this is my first post. Cheers!


Same and Welcome!


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

Where in Colorado?


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

Welcome Kctse2 to the AT! 🤙


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Harthunter (Mar 21, 2020)

I’m in the same boat ! Been a viewer for a couple years and never got 20 post , but I’m trying to get them now


----------



## tbriggs04 (4 mo ago)

Funny, I had been authorized and actually purchased a bow. Then suddenly I didn't have that ability. They said just saying welcome on a forum doesn't count.


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Ma


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Same here , welcome 🙏


----------



## b.murph308 (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum from GA.


----------

